# [MOVISTAR INTERNET] ¿Configurar el módem USB y la conexión?

## Cereza

Buenas, recientemente he adquirido con Movistar un módem USB Internet Móvil Huawei 3,5G E200 (según parece, el mismo modelo que distribuye Vodafone). He estado buscando la forma de hacerlo funcionar en Gentoo pero no he conseguido casi nada. He probado el tutorial del siguiente enlace: 

http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/33041

Pero despues de supuestamente haber configurado el módem, wvdialconf no lo detecta. 

Por otra parte, movistar ofrece una versión para Linux del software que usa el módem en Windows, el "Escritorio Movistar" en:

http://www.movistar.es/empresas/servicios/descargaaplicaciones

Aunque dicha versión para linux del Escritorio Movistar dice ser para Fedora Core 6 y SuSE 10.1, he conseguido instalarlo emergiendo primero dbus-python, pero se queja de no encontrar el módulo gnome.ui cuando intento iniciar el programa (¿saben que paquete contiene dicho módulo?).

Me sería de gran ayuda si alguien que sabe como configurar éste módem y su conexión a internet con Movistar.

Gracias.

----------

## elsdello

hola buenas,

he estado mirando a ver si encontraba solución para tu problema i lo primero que he hecho ha sido ir a la pagina web:

http://packages.gentoo.org/

que puedes mirar todos los paquetes de gentoo online i busque lo de gnome.ui le di a buscar saliendo este paquete.

cohoba con la descripcion Gnome UI for Telepathy esta como testing asi que tendras que decirle a portage que te permita emergerlo aunque este como testing.

http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=cohoba

espero que esto te sea de utilidad, a no ser asi, lo comentas y a la que tenga un poco de tiempo seguire buscando.

elsdello.

----------

## Neodraco

Telepathy es un servicio de mensajería. Dudo mucho que tenga nada que ver con lo que buscas.

----------

## Cereza

Gracias, pero al parecer el paquete que contiene dicho módulo python (detalle que olvidé mencionar al principio) es uno de estos:

gnome-python

gnome-python-extras

gnome-python-desktop

Me va a costar bastante conseguir las descargas de dichos paquetes desde Windows pues tienen muchas dependencias que voy a tener que descargar a mano, volveré a escribir cuando lo haya hecho.

----------

## ZaPa

Yo he conseguido hacer funcionar perfectamente el usb de vodafoone en ubuntu (perfectamente), pero probé en gentoo y veo que daba algunos errores porqué faltaban un par de cosillas....

Cuando pueda iniciar con el pc de sobremesa te pego aquí el codigo del script en C que hice para instalar en ubuntu con doble click este dichoso modem...

Saludos.

----------

## Cereza

Pues ahora he encontrado en internet los detalles de la conexión para Movistar Internet sin el software Escritorio Movistar, y puedo conectar en windows con ellos, son:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> numero marcacion: *99***1#
> 
> usuario: MOVISTAR
> ...

 

Ahora que podría configurar wvdial solo necesito que gentoo reconozca el módem, y como módem jeje, sería de ayuda tu script, gracias.

----------

## ZaPa

Ok, es en C pero todo lo que es el script, es utilizando la función system y es para vodafone, pero bueno, yo lo pego aqui mañana despues del curro.

Saludos.

----------

## majoron

Hola,

por si a alguien le sirve, yo me he conectado con el pincho de Movistar (Huawei E173) siguiendo las instrucciones descritas aquí, por lo tanto sin usar el EscritorioMovistar (para el que, por otra parte, no hay versión para Linux con ese pincho). En el fichero 

```
/etc/conf.d/net
```

 puse:

```
dns_servers_ppp0="194.179.001.100 194.179.001.101"

config_ppp0="ppp"

link_ppp0="/dev/ttyUSB0"

plugins_ppp0=""

username_ppp0="MOVISTAR"

password_ppp0="MOVISTAR"

pppd_ppp0="debug lock defaultroute noipdefault noauth usepeerdns 460800"

phone_number_ppp0="*99***1#"

chat_ppp0=" 

        'ABORT' 'BUSY'

        'ABORT' 'NO ANSWER'

        'ABORT' 'NO CARRIER'

        'ABORT' 'NO DIALTONE'

        'ABORT' 'Invalid Login'

        'ABORT' 'Login incorrect'

        'TIMEOUT' '5'

        '' 'ATZ'

        'OK' 'AT+CPIN?'

        'READY-AT+CPIN=1234-OK' ''

        'OK' 'ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0'

        'OK' 'AT+CGDCONT=1,\\\"IP\\\",\\\"movistar.es\\\"'

        'OK' 'ATDT\T'

        'CONNECT' ''

        '~--' ''

"
```

Donde pone 1234, va el pin, por supuesto.

Y todo como la seda. Lo único es que no se conecta a la primera: se intenta conectar, da un error y luego reintenta y lo consigue.

Como digo, lo pongo por si a alguien le sirve...

Saludos.

----------

## ScKaLiBuR

Hola majoron, podrías explicar más como lo hiciste? Prescindes de wvdial?

Yo lo he conseguido hacer funcionar (a duras penas) con wvdial, pero me he visto obligado a desactivar el PIN antes de ello, pues con el PIN activado no hay manera y lo he probado de mil formas distintas. Bueno, pues como prefiero usarlo con PIN y evitar que nadie más pueda conectarse con esa tarjeta, necesito alguna solución que me deje tener el PIN activado.

Así pues, cómo lo haces? Añades esa configuración a /etc/conf.d/net y luego qué? Cómo inicias la marcación?

Gracias y un saludo.

----------

## SS3

¿ Añadiendo el pin en el fichero wvdial.conf no te funciona ?

----------

## lluisparcet

Hola:

Recientemente también he adquirido a Movistar el modem Huawei E173.

He seguido la guia que indica majoron en un post de mas arriba y me ha funcionado conectándose a la primera sin ningún tipo de errores.

Por mi parte y tal como dice la guía, lo arranco con 

```
rc-config start net.ppp0
```

 y lo paro con 

```
rc-config stop net.ppp0
```

.

Evidentemente, el escritorio movistar no aparece y no se si tenemos en portage algún programa para controlar el consumo.

Saludos cordiales.

----------

## pcmaster

¿Has probado a usar networkmanager para configurarlo al estilo Ubuntu?

http://packages.gentoo.org/package/net-misc/networkmanager

----------

## lluisparcet

Hola de nuevo:

No, no he probado a configurar el módem a través de networkmanager, es mas, ni siquiera lo tengo instalado.

Dado que solo lo utilizo en desplazamientos con el portátil prefiero dejarlo como esta y seguir con el tradicional sistema de configuración de redes de Gentoo a través del fichero /etc/conf.d/net.

Si me animara ya os contaría pero lo veo difícil, tendría que cambiar toda la configuración actual.

Saludos.

----------

## majoron

 *ScKaLiBuR wrote:*   

> Hola majoron, podrías explicar más como lo hiciste? Prescindes de wvdial?
> 
> Yo lo he conseguido hacer funcionar (a duras penas) con wvdial, pero me he visto obligado a desactivar el PIN antes de ello, pues con el PIN activado no hay manera y lo he probado de mil formas distintas. Bueno, pues como prefiero usarlo con PIN y evitar que nadie más pueda conectarse con esa tarjeta, necesito alguna solución que me deje tener el PIN activado.
> 
> Así pues, cómo lo haces? Añades esa configuración a /etc/conf.d/net y luego qué? Cómo inicias la marcación?
> ...

 

Hola ScKaLiBuR. He hecho exactamente lo que dice más arriba lluisparcet, con idénticos resultados.

Saludos.

----------

## ScKaLiBuR

Hola!

En efecto, he seguido la guía y me ha funcionado todo perfecto también, y a la primera. Ya me he deshecho de wvdial, menudo engorro con lo fácil que ha sido de esta forma. Además, me he hecho un pequeño script para lanzar los comandos de inicio y parada, por lo que genial.

El único punto en contra, es que nunca sabemos si estamos en GPRS, 3G, ni a la velocidad que operamos. Pero bueno, se puede vivir sin ello  :Wink: 

Un saludo!

----------

